# Anyone from Georgia?



## KajiDragon (Feb 17, 2016)

Just curious if there are any SA people on here in Georgia?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calat1979 (Mar 5, 2016)

yes mam  the big ole ATL


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Im in Florida

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Present. Close enough to Atlanta, just wish I had time to go more often.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

The country or the state?

In either case no.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i used to live in savannah, but not anymore.


----------

